# White Trash



## Essie (May 22, 2004)

I had a snack called White Trash at a shower. Please share the recipe.


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2004)

I did a search and found these 2 (along with a drink recipe also called White Trash!).  These were from Recipelink.com:

White Trash Snack Mix #1:

1 c cheerios cereal
1 c crispix cereal
1 c pretzel sticks
1 c peanuts or cashews
1 pkg white choc chips
1 tb veg oil 

microwave chips and oil just to melting point. Add remaining ingredients, stirring.  Press onto wax paper & let cool overnight. Break into little pieces.

White Trash Snack Mix #2:
10 oz mini pretzels
5 c cheerios
5 c corn chex
2 c salted peanuts
1 lb mini or plain M&Ms 
2 pkg white choc chips
3 tb veg oil

Melt chips and oil in microwave oven. Add remaining ingredients and spread on 3 wax lined pans. Cool and break apart!


 Barbara


----------



## Essie (May 22, 2004)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## JESS (May 24, 2004)

Essie said:
			
		

> I had a snack called White Trash at a shower. Please share the recipe.


 HAY  as my post on f****** was censored i think this one should as well 
               :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:                  What do you all say ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2004)

Does White Trash have some hideous, horrible meaning in England Jess?  Granted, it isn't very nice to call anyone here that, but it isn't quite the same as the other.  Not that you meant anything by it (and we all knew it).  I guess it is a matter of degree.

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (May 24, 2004)

Nah, white trash ain't no worst than bein called a redneck!


----------



## JESS (May 25, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Does White Trash have some hideous, horrible meaning in England Jess?  Granted, it isn't very nice to call anyone here that, but it isn't quite the same as the other.  Not that you meant anything by it (and we all knew it).  I guess it is a matter of degree.
> 
> Barbara


   NO  i was just jokin


----------



## Barbara L (May 25, 2004)

Good!  I thought you were, but some people are so sensitive!

 Barbara


----------

